# Ausführung Schraubanschluss für Schutzleiter



## jora (22 Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab da mal ne Frage zum Anschluss vom Schutzleiter.
Grundsätzlich wird die Schutzleiterverbindung so oder so ähnlich hergestellt:
http://www.hobby-bastelecke.de/bilder/projekte/schutzleiteranschluss.gif

Aus der EN 60204-1 bekommt man, neben anderen, eine grundlegende Forderungen:
Kapitel 13.1.1 "Alle Anschlüsse müssen gegen Selbstlockern gesichert sein".

Klar lernt man in jeder Ausbildung Zanhscheiben und vergleichbares zu verwenden, jedoch nun kommt mein Problem.
Siehe Wikipedia http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/
Die altbekannte Schraubensicherungen sind die nachfolgende Normen nicht mehr gültig, da die Sicherung nicht ausreichend zuverlässig ist:


Federringe (DIN 127, DIN 128 und DIN 6905)
Federscheiben (DIN 137 und DIN 6904)
Zahnscheiben (DIN 6797)
Fächerscheiben (DIN 6798)

Daraus folgt doch, das der Anschluss des Schutzleiters, wenn er mit einem Federring oder Zahnscheibe ausgeführt ist, nicht den Vorgaben der EN 60204-1 entspricht.
Heißt das nun, das der Anschluss des Schutzleiters neu überdacht werden muss oder nutzt man die Zahnscheibe als "Kontaktscheibe"?
Wie seht ihr das?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## jora (26 Januar 2015)

141 mal angeklickt und keiner hat auch nur nen Kommentar bereit? :-O


----------



## maxmax (26 Januar 2015)

guckst Du:
http://www.rittal.com/imf/none/3_2598/


----------



## jora (26 Januar 2015)

maxmax schrieb:


> guckst Du:
> http://www.rittal.com/imf/none/3_2598/



Danke fürs Googlen, hilft bei meiner Frage aber nicht weiter...
Rital lässt keinen Kommentar zu dieser Frage in dem Dokument fallen, außer ich habs übersehen.


----------



## snake_1842 (27 Januar 2015)

Tja, sieht so als müsste man die Verbindung wie du sie da im Bild aufzeigst, mit einer Mutter mit metallischen Klemmteil sichern, um der Norm nach heutigen Kriterien gerecht zu werden. Die Zahnscheibe kann ja trotzdem als Kontaktscheibe dienen.


----------



## Mr.Spok (28 Januar 2015)

... eventuell selbssichernde Mutter verwenden, die mit dem Plaste oben drin...

MfG Jan


----------



## jora (28 Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin zu nachfolgendem Ergebnis gekommen:
Auch wenn Rittal bei dem jetzigen System bleibt, so ist dies nach meiner Meinung keine normkonforme Lösung. Ich werde zukünftig Spannscheiben oder Tellerfedern einsetzen bzw. einsetzen lassen:
http://www.boellhoff.de/de/de/verbindungselemente/dinteile-normteile/schraubensicherungen.php
(keine Werbung, nur als Beispiel)

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (3 Februar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen

Was spricht hier gegen einen Tropfen Loctite (oder ähnliches)?
Damit wären doch sämtliche Fliegen erschlagen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## snake_1842 (9 Februar 2015)

Wir hatten mal bei einem Bauteil für Hochspannungsanwendungen eine Messingkugel die mit Loctite eingeklebt wurde. Dabei war der Übergangswiderstand an der Kugel dramatisch höher als bei normal verschraubten Messingkugeln.

Edit: Aber hier gehts um eine Schraube-Mutter- Verbindung, wobei der Kontakt von den Scheiben auf den Kabelschuh übertragen wird, bei der Kugel war die Verbindung Schraube-Mutter die leitende Verbindung


----------



## fe56 (15 September 2016)

Auch ich Stoße jetzt erst auf das Thema, obwohl die dazugehörige DIN-Mitteilung bereits aus 2004 stammt.
So gibt es keine Alternative zur Keilsicherungs- oder auch Schnorrscheibe, wobei ich allerdings der Ansicht bin dass Schraubensicherung und Kontaktherstellung zwei Paar Schuhe sind.


----------

